# Fischkasten abdichten?



## Pesoto (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute!
In meinem Boot befindet sich in der Mitte eine Sitzbank. Diese ist ein Fischkasten, der sobald man im Wasser ist, mit Frischwasser geflutet wird. Der Boden des Kastens ist aus Metall und hat zig kleine Löcher. Ich würde diesen Kasten lieber als Staumöglichkeit nutzen (Batterie etc.)... hat jemand eine Idee ob und wie ich das Ding dicht bekommen könnte? Oder soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen..;+


----------



## Dingsi (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Kleb nen separaten Boden mit Sikaflex ein... Wenns nen GFK Boot ist kannst du auch ein paar Matten einkleben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Besorge dir ein passendes Alublech, das würde ich mit Sikaflex versehen und dann von unten am Fischkasten mit Nieten anbringen.

So kann man es später wieder Rückbauen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## simmi321 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Kannst du den borddurchlass abdichten?


----------



## Pesoto (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Ja aber wie soll ich den Borddurchlass denn abdichten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Hat der Fischkasten einen oder mehrere Borddurchlässe, oder reden wir von dem Ablauf aus der Bilge?

Ich kannte Fischkästen bis dato mit mehreren Bohrungen um Rumpf.

Wenn ein Borddurchlass den Wasseraustausch darstellt, dann würde ich versuchen einen geeigneten Stopfen zu suchen, oder den Durchlass gegen einen Stopfen austauschen der mit Stopfen verfügbar ist.


----------



## Pesoto (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hat der Fischkasten einen oder mehrere Borddurchlässe, oder reden wir von dem Ablauf aus der Bilge?
> 
> Ich kannte Fischkästen bis dato mit mehreren Bohrungen um Rumpf.
> 
> Wenn ein Borddurchlass den Wasseraustausch darstellt, dann würde ich versuchen einen geeigneten Stopfen zu suchen, oder den Durchlass gegen einen Stopfen austauschen der mit Stopfen verfügbar ist.



Ja man muss sich das Teil so vorstellen wie ein Sieb im Boot ^^ also ganz viele kleine Löcher im Schiffsrumpf...


----------



## Dingsi (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

GFK oder Aluboot?


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*



Pesoto schrieb:


> Der Boden des Kastens ist aus Metall und hat zig kleine Löcher.





Dingsi schrieb:


> GFK oder Aluboot?



Siehe oben. 

Denke das es sich bei deinem Boot um ein Stahlboot handelt, kenne solche Boote, habe selber ein besessen.

Um den Fischkasten wirklich dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen, kannst Du eigendlich nur das (Loch)Blech rauschneiden und eine neues Blech einschweißen.


----------



## Pesoto (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Siehe oben.
> 
> Denke das es sich bei deinem Boot um ein Stahlboot handelt, kenne soche Boote, habe selber ein besessen.
> 
> Um den Fischkasten wirklich dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen, kannst Du eigendlich nur das (Loch)Blech rauschneiden und eine neues Blech einschweißen.





Es handelt sich hier um ein GfK Boot mit einem Stahlboden...


----------



## Dingsi (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Ahh, Sry hatte ich überlesen.#q
Dann schneid dir ne passende Platte zurecht und kleb sie mit Sikaflex (Bloss nicht Billigzeug aus dem Baumarkt#d) in die Fischkiste. Und sei nicht sparsam mit dem Sika.

Geht meiner Ansicht nach am schnellsten und lässt sich ggf. mal wieder zurück bauen. Von außen könnte man sie auch noch ankleben, würde ich aber von abraten wenn du viel slippst bzw. auf das Ufer fährst.


----------



## simmi321 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*



Pesoto schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> Ja aber wie soll ich den Borddurchlass denn abdichten?



Außen mit glasfasermatten und harz zulaminieren oder nen lenzstopfen reintun


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Gfk Boot mit Stahlboden. ...
Hast mal ein Bild oder den Bootsnamen? denn kann man sich das Teil mal im Netz angucken...


----------



## Pesoto (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Gfk Boot mit Stahlboden. ...
> Hast mal ein Bild oder den Bootsnamen? denn kann man sich das Teil mal im Netz angucken...



Sooo das ist die alte Möhre ^^


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*



Pesoto schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> In meinem Boot befindet sich in der Mitte eine Sitzbank. Diese ist ein Fischkasten, der sobald man im Wasser ist, mit Frischwasser geflutet wird. Der Boden des Kastens ist aus Metall und hat zig kleine Löcher. Ich würde diesen Kasten lieber als Staumöglichkeit nutzen (Batterie etc.)... hat jemand eine Idee ob und wie ich das Ding dicht bekommen könnte? Oder soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen..;+


Moin
die Finger davon lassen das ist ja mal ne schöne alte Möhre ^^
frischer geht Fisch nicht#h


----------



## simmi321 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fischkasten abdichten?*

Ich denke mit Bildern des Innern vom Fischkasten und des äußeren Borddurchlass kann man mehr anfangen .


----------

